# one year to next...what a differnce.



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

so its not quite a year but this is my fish from fry...Nov. 2008 to Aug. 2009

enjoy...comments welcome



Doug






">





" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="460" height="364" wmode="transparent">


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

and almost a year later


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice, I love your background. You did an awsome job with the rocks/caves. *w3


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

i saw your vids...very nice fish...such clean water too 

thanks 


Peace


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Your setup is beautiful. And how fun to see your fish mature over the course of a year. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## msbubbles328 (Jan 23, 2011)

Loved Ur aquarium a year later...can I ask where did U get Ur rock from. Thanks


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

very nice I too would like to know where your got your rocks from.
and you have a very nice variety of cichlids too.*old dude


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

Great videos. It's nice to see before and after stuff. Amazing rock work too!


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

What you did is very smart it is good to buy all your cichlids as fry specially if you're going to mix mbunas and peacocks like that you will have less aggression. Because as they grow together they become familiar with each other.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing!!!


----------

